# Generations



## betty bowtie (Oct 13, 2006)

4 generations of women, recently photographed at my family reunion. C&C welcome.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Great composition. Im sure there is a wonderful story related to this photo.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

cool hands


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

That is nice. You can see each generation. My screen shows a little bit of a lavender tint to the shot. Was that intentional? May just be my screen


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice shot. If there is a story behind like FisherLou says I would like to hear it.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

I agree with Fisher Lou, Great composition and the B&W worked well for this one...Well done.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

welcome to the forum betty bowtie. i have to say that's an awesome composition. something that future generations can look on and wonder about. i hope someone gets a chance to write a story to go with it. who each of the women are, what was happening in each of their lives at this time. as much or as little detail as you'd all like to share. how lucky to be able to see and read something like this. awesome!

i'm still learning this photography stuff, but i'm going to say there is some slight over exposure in the image shown by a small loss of detail in the rings on the hand in the top left of the image. i think if it were slightly less exposed, there might be some loss in the detail of the hand underneath them all. so probably you chose this correctly.

i can't wait to see more of your photos. thank you so much for sharing this. i learnt a lot.

rosesm


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

LOVE IT!!! What a great pic. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## betty bowtie (Oct 13, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your comments, I appreciate all of them. It did not look lavender on my home computer but I see it now. I will make some corrections. 

Okay the photo is myself, my grandmother, my mother, my sister, & my niece. It was taken in Fredericksburg at the home where my 94 year old grandmother resides. Because she is getting up there in age, all of my family made attending this year a priority. Then 3 weeks before the reunion she broke her hip and fell. We were all afraid the surgery and recovery might have been too hard on her, but she is strong and a bit stubborn. I think we were all excited about the visit and conversation, but at the same time in the back of my mind was the realization that this may be the last time we are all able to share our time together. Clock-wise from the bottom is my hand, my grandmother's, my sister's, her daughter's, then my mother's. We gently placed our hands on my grandmother's lap while she sat in her wheelchair. I took the photo in color, but chose B&W media when manipulating. I felt it strengthen it by making it more personal to me & (I hoped) the viewers. My heart & mind was filled with contentment when I captured this moment in time!


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Imagine the toil the older hands have experienced.
Teaching the younger hands what to expect.
Each generation sharing the toil of the first.
Pain and suffering these hand have experienced .
Firm when necessary and soft and comforting at others times.
Always there to provide.
Whether wrinkled or smooth, weak or strong.
These hands have learned the wisdoms of the world.


----------



## betty bowtie (Oct 13, 2006)

Thank you, that is beautiful! When I print this photo for my family do I have permission to use the poem?


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

betty bowtie said:


> Thank you, that is beautiful! When I print this photo for my family do I have permission to use the poem?


 Absolutely...not sure it's a poem, but your picture moved me to write the words. Thanks


----------

